# Lo Crestià del catalán al castellano



## Johanna65

Hola todos!

Alguien me puede decir qué significa _Lo Crestià _en castellano? Es una obra del catalán Francesc Eiximenis, y no encuentro la traducción. 

Gracias!


----------



## Floca

_Lo Crestià_ = 'el cristiano'

Floca


----------



## Johanna65

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Rada

Pero això és català medieval? Ho dic per l'article "lo".


----------



## Laia

Rada said:


> Pero això és català medieval? Ho dic per l'article "lo".


 
No, de fet l'article "lo" està molt extès en algunes zones. Recordareu fa uns anys les reivindicacions de l'Ebre: "lo riu és vida", per exemple.


----------



## Rada

Laia said:


> No, de fet l'article "lo" està molt extès en algunes zones. Recordareu fa uns anys les reivindicacions de l'Ebre: "lo riu és vida", per exemple.



Ok. A ciutats com Tortosa encara té ús aquest article.

PD: Sóc colombià, disculpeu si el meu català no és del tot bo. =)


----------



## Antpax

Laia said:


> No, de fet l'article "lo" està molt extès en algunes zones. Recordareu fa uns anys les reivindicacions de l'Ebre: "lo riu és vida", per exemple.


 
I també està aquell de "Lo Pelat", per Iván de la Peña.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

També a la Franja és perfectament viu l'article *lo* per a qualsevol nom masculí singular: _lo cotxe, lo txicarró, lo Manel..._


----------



## tamen

A tot el que s'ha dit, que comparteixo, hi afegiria que l'article LO és l'article masculí clàssic. Que avui sigui considerat dialectal no li hauria de fer perdre vitalitat. I en moltes locucions encara es pot considerar viu en el català central: "tot LO dia", "tot LO món", "per LO senyal de la santa creu", etc.

De fet, l'apostrofació no s'explicaria, en el cas de l'article masculí, si l'article era EL. Amb LO tenim "LO HOME, LO ARBRE, etc." que elideixen la vocal de l'article contigua a la del nom; aquest fenomen no es produiria si l'article era EL: "EL HOME, EL ARBRE" no farien "L'HOME, L'ARBRE".


----------



## Rada

Però a Barcelona no té ús... Jo mai ho vaig escoltar.


----------

